# BEAR Polar



## toyo1 (Jan 17, 2004)

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I need to know the value of a Bear Polar longbow. It is in like new shape. It has a # on the handle (P-13210) it is a 53#. I have a guy interested in a trade but I'm not sure on a value on the thing.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

Search Ebay completed listings, about $100-$200


----------

